# How any diamond rings or neckless for your shop



## phillywood (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, here is a true test. Just tell us how many jewlery necklesses or cruises or cars or Diamond rings it cost you to have your current shop at the current shape. And what you predict is going to cost you to add on or improve your shop to a dream one?
You have to show a pic. remember no pic.s, it didn't happen. Not the shop, the actual ring or what ever that cost you.:biggrin:


----------



## navycop (Aug 16, 2011)

I bought a shopsmith a couple of years ago. Finally getting around to use it for pens. I used it in the past for cabinetmaking. Then if you add in the bandsaws and benchtop drillpress.


----------



## WIDirt (Aug 16, 2011)

I selected all of them. Sorry, but I still don't have a full shop and she has gotten all of the above....

Oh, well, I'll keep trying......


----------



## Rounder (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't have a shop. I have to set a table up outside then carry the lathe out of the storage shed and set up on the table. Then reverse when done. It is a PITA!!!


----------



## traderdon55 (Aug 16, 2011)

None of the above. I am lucky, I married one of the good ones. My wife encourages me to buy whatever I need for the shop.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 16, 2011)

My wife did not want any jewelry, clothes, or even shoes.  Instead, she wanted this


----------



## mredburn (Aug 16, 2011)

My wife has cameras more expensive than most of my shop equipment and I have very expensive shop equipment. Besides she doesnt question my purchases. However when I designed and built her a house she said" thats nice but you dont have a sewing/craft room for me" so  I added a 2nd floor for her.


----------



## JimB (Aug 16, 2011)

Like Traderdon55, none for me. Actually, most of the expensive stuff my wife bought for me. Second lathe, 14" bandsaw with riser, sharpening setup, various turning tools and some wood all from her along with a few other things. She likes that I have a hobby that is at the house and wants me to have the things I need/want for it as long as I don't get crazy with it. I'm very lucky and I do my best to look for good deals on what I buy and keep things reasonable. She has never asked or expected me to buy her something in exchange for what I get for the shop. She knows she can have anything she wants so I guess she doesn't feel the need to run right out and get anything.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 16, 2011)

We're know by our first name at all the Jewelry stores in Santa Fe NM and here at home. But she never questions my tool purchases.


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll be third to say I got a good one that doesn't ask for anything in return.  I do my best to be smart about what I buy, like two Jet minis both from craigslist and one with a full extension and stand BOTH for less than 500.  All she asks is that I do my best to pay for them with my pens.


----------



## 76winger (Aug 16, 2011)

My wife has always been more frugal than me. I only had to get my own spending under control by following Dave Ramsey's teachings to be able to get going on the shop. Now I try to only purchase new equipment through the proceeds of my pen sales (or O.T. from work), otherwise new equipment isn't in the budget right now.


----------



## Kenessl (Aug 16, 2011)

My wife has a nice studio for her long arm quilting machine. I'm still waiting to buy a larger lathe for myself.


----------



## John Pratt (Aug 16, 2011)

I married one of the good ones too I guess. Loml hates jewelry and thinks it is a waste of money. She doesn't like cut flowers either for the same reason. Her idea of a great gift is something to help around the house. For one anniversary she begged me to get her a new vacuum cleaner (she got it too). Her birthday resulted in a new washer and dryer and Christmas was a kitchen aid mixer. I benefit from all that stuff in the end. She never complains about tool purchases and often recommends new tools for me.


----------



## THarvey (Aug 16, 2011)

I married a good one.  As long as I make something nice for her occassionally, she is happy.  I do try to be reasonable in my purchases.

Overheard LOML talking to her Mom and sisters, one time... Sister asked: "Does it not bother you, how much _he _spends on tools and stuff for _his _shop?"

My Wife's response:  "He treats me and our children well.  He provide nicely for our family.  We have a nice roof over our heads, food on our table and clothes on our backs.  He does not drink, smoke, or stay out all hours of the night.  He does not golf, hunt or fish, where his hoby takes him away from home for hours or days at a time.  When I need him, I know exactly where he is.  He works very hard and plays close to home... NO, it does not bother me.  An occassional tool is a small price to pay for my piece of mind."


----------



## robersonjr (Aug 16, 2011)

I too must say that my wife sak for nothing in return. I do buy her anything she wants but because of that, she very seldom says she wants needs anything. I am the luckest person I know.  Robbie


----------



## bitshird (Aug 16, 2011)

Does this include Heart bypass surgery? or moving to some place you really don't like??
get the picture!!


----------



## Florida Marine (Aug 16, 2011)

I guess I am lucky, my wife doesn't hold anything over me.  I get what I want when I want it with no grief.

She has a tough time at birthdays, holidays with me...  I always beat her to my own gifts.


----------



## PenPal (Aug 16, 2011)

First rule in our marriage NO EMOTIONAL BLACKMAIL has worked fine for 56 yrs so far.

This extended to if I cant afford to keep you and then family I got the second and third job rather than have SWMBO working outside the home another recipe for harmony.

My dearly beloved is craft endowed with an artists eye and creativity so anything she desires she can have. I removed any thought with her hobbies and mine that they should be self supporting so we could both enjoy our hobbies, the true meaning of hobbies. When the $ sign comes in the door in front of creativity you may as well call it work thus subjecting yourself to domination from without.

Having said that this applies to me and mine as always your choices remain as always yours to explore.

Above all have fun I do.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Old Lar (Aug 16, 2011)

I too and very lucky!  My wife and I have remodeled 5 houses we have lived in and each time we had a big remodeling job, a new tool came in handy.  This has resulted and a well equipped shop with a nice set of tools.  Not the top of the line, but a nice shop.  

My wife is very talented and helps me with a lot of new pen ideas and a few she has come up with on her own.  She has never questioned a purchase yet.  Of course, she doesn't know about a few.  Once again, I am very lucky.


----------



## aplpickr (Aug 16, 2011)

*I'm very lucky*

My wife bought most of my tools. She turns and has two lathes of her own. The $18 gold band that I bought over 44 years ago is the only jewelry that I had to purchase.


----------



## moke (Aug 17, 2011)

I bought a Saw Stop Pro model a year ago....it was her idea!  She bought it out of a bonus she got!  Of course, my knees have been a little sore for the last year, and I had to make a bottle stopper and pen for any one she ever knew or will in the future!
I truly married a winner!


----------



## Scratch (Aug 17, 2011)

A new Van and round trip air fare to Nashville to visit her Sister.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 17, 2011)

mrcook4570 said:


> My wife did not want any jewelry, clothes, or even shoes. Instead, she wanted this


With that kind of trade you can have 10 shops like Robbie. :biggrin:


----------



## phillywood (Aug 17, 2011)

traderdon55 said:


> None of the above. I am lucky, I married one of the good ones. My wife encourages me to buy whatever I need for the shop.


she must be a true southern Lady, humble and noble to let you do all that.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 17, 2011)

mredburn said:


> My wife has cameras more expensive than most of my shop equipment and I have very expensive shop equipment. Besides she doesnt question my purchases. However when I designed and built her a house she said" thats nice but you dont have a sewing/craft room for me" so I added a 2nd floor for her.


Mike you kept balance nicely, 2nd floor for her sewing, I think you still have some more room for adding on to your shop.:biggrin:


----------



## phillywood (Aug 17, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> We're know by our first name at all the Jewelry stores in Santa Fe NM and here at home. But she never questions my tool purchases.


roy I gotta tell her about stopping by at my sister's store in Santa Fe, NM to look at some of those persian and rugs to compliment her taste. Now, you I don't know, you are th exception to the rules since you sell your stuff and can offset the cost of your toys to play.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 17, 2011)

John Pratt said:


> I married one of the good ones too I guess. Loml hates jewelry and thinks it is a waste of money. She doesn't like cut flowers either for the same reason. Her idea of a great gift is something to help around the house. For one anniversary she begged me to get her a new vacuum cleaner (she got it too). Her birthday resulted in a new washer and dryer and Christmas was a kitchen aid mixer. I benefit from all that stuff in the end. She never complains about tool purchases and often recommends new tools for me.


What's up with you guys in OK, I guess you guys play the Indian prayers on your wives, I guess (of course good ones though):tongue:


----------



## phillywood (Aug 17, 2011)

THarvey said:


> I married a good one. As long as I make something nice for her occassionally, she is happy. I do try to be reasonable in my purchases.
> 
> Overheard LOML talking to her Mom and sisters, one time... Sister asked: "Does it not bother you, how much _he _spends on tools and stuff for _his _shop?"
> 
> My Wife's response: "He treats me and our children well. He provide nicely for our family. We have a nice roof over our heads, food on our table and clothes on our backs. He does not drink, smoke, or stay out all hours of the night. He does not golf, hunt or fish, where his hoby takes him away from home for hours or days at a time. When I need him, I know exactly where he is. He works very hard and plays close to home... NO, it does not bother me. An occassional tool is a small price to pay for my piece of mind."


Tim, these are your saying or actualy hers? Just kidding you must be doing soemthing right. I am sure that you are a good provider. she may see this thread and buy you a onway lathe you never know.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, in my case none of them. she just wants the projects to be done and I couldn't afford any of those things anyways. My shop if I can ever get it organized has coem to gether ove long period of times since early 80's and I have been blessed with nice people ehlping me with tools along the way W/O breaking the bank. I just have to get roling here to justify better tools. need a little kick in the ....... to get going.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 17, 2011)

I wanted to Thank youguys to take time to participate in this fun poll. It's so interesting to know how we came to build our shops.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 17, 2011)

bitshird said:


> Does this include Heart bypass surgery? or moving to some place you really don't like??
> get the picture!!


Ken, You need to behve so I can put in a better word in for you to buy that new lathe you have been telling me about. Or, she is going to ask you for that Mecedes she is been asking you for few years.:tongue:


----------



## Whaler (Aug 17, 2011)

My wife is very supportive of my addiction but I ran into a roadblock when the subject of a Nova DVR came up. I did solve the problem and the Nova is on order.
Her toy.


----------



## BlackPearl (Aug 17, 2011)

In two years with a lathe, starting from scratch with just space set up for a bicycle repair station.  I have spent less than I spent the last year I was racing bicycles, and it will probably take another two years to match the price of my last bike. Unless I can find a need for a Oneway lathe.

Bike 10K every three years.
Wheels 6K a year
Electronics for the bike 2K a year (usually)
Nutrition bars for on the bike Free (sponsor)
Kit (jerseys and clothes) 900.00 a year (less than half price due to Sponsor)

Travel to races 2 to 4K a year. 
Hospital visits 1.5K AFTER insurance.

My wife loves my turning:

 Lathe, stand, chuck 1K (5 to 6 years Maybe.)
 Tools $1500 to 2K  (till I ware them out)
Shop fixtures: Shelves, dust prevention, Lights, etc  1500. to 2K 
 Wood Mostly Free (did not have to beg sponsor) 

Home every weekend, home with in an hour of work ending.  Priceless.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 18, 2011)

Whaler said:


> My wife is very supportive of my addiction but I ran into a roadblock when the subject of a Nova DVR came up. I did solve the problem and the Nova is on order.
> Her toy.


Dick it looks like that she won this argument.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 18, 2011)

BlackPearl said:


> In two years with a lathe, starting from scratch with just space set up for a bicycle repair station. I have spent less than I spent the last year I was racing bicycles, and it will probably take another two years to match the price of my last bike. Unless I can find a need for a Oneway lathe.
> 
> Bike 10K every three years.
> Wheels 6K a year
> ...


Cliff, I worry about you man your expenses out weigh your production. You seem to need to buy her a big diamond ring with the Dallas Mavricks diamond in the setting.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 18, 2011)

Poll reveals that %54 of us only bought or spend one time, but you guys forgot to say how much that one time investment cost you in Dollars. Or any other promises are made and not followed through yet. Of course, in Dick's case he was smart enough to make a large investment upfront to leave himself some room in the future for a more expensive toy yet.


----------



## btboone (Aug 18, 2011)

Mine cost rings.  Lots and lots of rings. :wink:


----------

